# What Does An ETL Do All Day?



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m new and still love it here at T.  However, some days (like today) where I’m buried in uboats of stock, repacks and reshops. Never have I seen my ETL on the floor ready to work shoulder to shoulder with me. 
I come from a previous retailer where the leaders did the same work as the associates, plus more. Just curious why that isn’t the case here.
Are they swamped with paperwork or something?
 Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 5, 2019)

Make money


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 5, 2019)

Well so I busting my butt!
I need a real answer.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 5, 2019)

This is a great attitude you are bringing. You are new and you’re already questioning whether your superiors do any “actual work” right? Cause you are the one out there pushing/backstocking etc, and your ETL is not there with you so he/she must not working right?
Well, you are responsible for 1 uboat maybe 2 or three. They are responsible for the whole 🤬 building.
Was that “real” enough? Or do you just want to hear yourself talk?


----------



## INFThatShiz (Dec 5, 2019)

At my store they sit in TSC all day and yell at people over the walkie. And Starbucks. Because they need to stay hydrated. The only time you see them outside is when we are going to have a visit so they fix up the endcaps.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 5, 2019)

INFThatShiz said:


> At my store they sit in TSC all day and yell at people over the walkie. And Starbucks. Because they need to stay hydrated. The only time you see them outside is when we are going to have a visit so they fix up the endcaps.


Pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## INFThatShiz (Dec 5, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen.


They’re outside of their natural habitat today because we had a visit. But I suppose in their defense, they did have to work on the new schedule so  🤷‍♀️


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ours are either on the floor or in the back unloading the truck & running the line.
The only time they're not is during lunch huddled in the SD's office.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 5, 2019)

@Planosss. There wasn’t anything implied. I was just asking what they do all day out of curiosity. I’ve worked in retail a   loooong time with different retailers. So even though I’m new to Target I’m a seasoned veteran to the industry. Heck, I’m probably been in retail longer than you’ve been alive!Just curious how it works here, in all my experiences I at least saw them some part of the day, whether it was quick greeting or to answer any questions. 
Not the case here, but I’m sure that’s ETL specific.


----------



## Send me a sign (Dec 5, 2019)

Pretend you’re the Door Dash lunch delivery they labored over all morning deciding. They’ll come out of hiding


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 5, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> @Planosss. There wasn’t anything implied. I was just asking what they do all day out of curiosity. I’ve worked in retail a   loooong time with different retailers. So even though I’m new to Target I’m a seasoned veteran to the industry. Heck, I’m probably been in retail longer than you’ve been alive!Just curious how it works here, in all my experiences I at least saw them some part of the day, whether it was quick greeting or to answer any questions.
> Not the case here, but I’m sure that’s ETL specific.


Heck, maybe you’re the one not seeing them. Cause believe me they are watching your every move.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 5, 2019)

INFThatShiz said:


> They’re outside of their natural habitat today because we had a visit. But I suppose in their defense, they did have to work on the new schedule so  🤷‍♀️


Pics.or.it.didnt.happen.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 5, 2019)

My ETL's don't push freight, but they will sometimes do pulls, but more often they're working on POGs or finding space for shit or doing the schedule or dealing with vendors or doing VM stuff or bringing in carts or salting the sidewalks or doing signage or answering phone calls from TMs calling in or dealing with irritating guests or dealing with the same asinine question from newbie TMs who don't get that you start your questions with a TM or TL not with the SD or ETL...

And so on.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 5, 2019)

My ETL walks around drinking Starbucks and annoying everyone on the walkie with questions that she would already know the answer to if she was doing her job instead of taking personal phone calls all day. The fact that she sounds like Alvin the chipmunk on helium over the walkie does little to endear her to anyone, either, nor does the fact that the only exercise she gets is throwing people under the bus.🙄
In fairness, some ETLs do work very hard and are very supportive of their teams, at least that’s how it was before Modernization, and probably still is, somewhere...


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 5, 2019)

Anyone who has been in retail for any length of time knows there is lots to do that isn’t ‘seen’ but is necessary to a smooth running store.  
An ETL must first answer to the SD demands, whatever they may be:  run something, do something, fix something, prove something.  
An ETL is responsible for doing no tasks BUT they are ACCOUNTABLE for all results.  They need to reach goals in 13 metrics Each week. They need to ensure all tm’s scheduled that day are productive and where they are needed.  Fix issues tm run into, satisfy angry Karen’s, interview, complete Audit, PCV’s, work to help improve tm’s through conversations and documentation, submit action plans on how to fix areas with opportunities, deal with AP issues, doing anything that requires a key, all problems in the building  (ex: freezers not working - who you gonna call).  
Do what you were hired for and stop comparing unless you are looking to promote and are wondering what is involved.  
Between you and me :  the pressure and responsibility isn’t worth it.


----------



## NKG (Dec 5, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Anyone who has been in retail for any length of time knows there is lots to do that isn’t ‘seen’ but is necessary to a smooth running store.
> An ETL must first answer to the SD demands, whatever they may be:  run something, do something, fix something, prove something.
> An ETL is responsible for doing no tasks BUT they are ACCOUNTABLE for all results.  They need to reach goals in 13 metrics Each week. They need to ensure all tm’s scheduled that day are productive and where they are needed.  Fix issues tm run into, satisfy angry Karen’s, interview, complete Audit, PCV’s, work to help improve tm’s through conversations and documentation, submit action plans on how to fix areas with opportunities, deal with AP issues, doing anything that requires a key, all problems in the building  (ex: freezers not working - who you gonna call).
> Do what you were hired for and stop comparing unless you are looking to promote and are wondering what is involved.
> Between you and me :  the pressure and responsibility isn’t worth it.



You didn't mention managing TLs. I work more with TMS than I've ever seen an ETL do (yes even the extremely good ones) Its my job to execute the plan and my ETL to ensure its followed or help navigate any issues.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 6, 2019)

i was without an ETL for over two months and let me tell you: they aren't useless. it was hell and i'm grateful that my ETL is in role even though he's kind of a dick sometimes.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 6, 2019)

@Far from newbie Thank you for the clarification. Again, I wasn’t being snarky. However, every retail store I’ve worked in I at least saw my manager at least once throughout the day.  That was all I was asking. 
With that said, if she is pulled in so many directions, then it looks like she needs me! I’d love to make her job easier and our metrics better.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 6, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> @Far from newbie Thank you for the clarification. Again, I wasn’t being snarky. However, every retail store I’ve worked in I at least saw my manager at least once throughout the day.  That was all I was asking.
> With that said, if she is pulled in so many directions, then it looks like she needs me! I’d love to make her job easier and our metrics better.


Just push, please.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 6, 2019)

@Planosss 
1. Stop being such a crab
2. Never tell me what to do


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 6, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> @Planosss
> 1. Stop being such a crab
> 2. Never tell me what to do


Push.
Edit:- 😳


----------



## JAShands (Dec 6, 2019)

Right now ETLs are ensuring that the store runs as smoothly as possible day to day while they’re also planning bounce back in January. There will be a lot of recovery from the holidays - price changes, revisions, new sets, all of the returns, plus deciding which seasonal TMs will be kept on and who’s being let go. They’re juggling several “tasks” everyday to make your job easier. Maybe when you go to break or lunch swing by their office to say hi and ask how their day is going or how their day off was. They might be the upper echelon at the store but they’re still human the same as us, and they do enjoy a friendly smile and greeting. Just try to remember that they’re the umbrella that keeps the shitstorm from raining on us. Even the worst executives get it significantly worse than we do.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 7, 2019)

Mine does a lot of keeping the SD from winding up the team.

Often does little tasks all day so the rest of us can focus on bigger stuff.


----------



## PlainAndSimple (Dec 7, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> I’m new and still love it here at T.  However, some days (like today) where I’m buried in uboats of stock, repacks and reshops. Never have I seen my ETL on the floor ready to work shoulder to shoulder with me.
> I come from a previous retailer where the leaders did the same work as the associates, plus more. Just curious why that isn’t the case here.
> Are they swamped with paperwork or something?
> Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## PlainAndSimple (Dec 7, 2019)

Virtually Nothing that justifies their pay grade. Yes "M" ,  you are right : in other retail setups they have to pull their weight many times over. But here these light weights cannot pull even their own dead weights.  These Glorified clerks cannot even do minimal clerical functions.  They are abysmal failures with people, projects, processes, policies and very definitely with making money for  the store- And  customers   one on one : zero Intrapersonal or interpersonal skills! Which truth be told is what T is all about.  Simply :  They cannot perform tasks -cannot  execute. Period. They are hired  by level above the  store to help the store director. In turn he/she has them to blame for they lack of any capacity...any wherewithal. They  have no intrinsic or extrinsic capacity. What can you expect of poor achievers that they are modeling themselves after other poor achievers in their lives.   Result: They drain they place from what  it could do .
This is a position that by its  poor hiring standards is set up to fail.  And it  does and will …...….Until the model as M says is brought into effect **   where they are  required to perform as in other retail business  models.
T is young …...…......….but  this ETL position in it present state of  Poor functioning  is already  an anachronism.  
You might say  T is very successful.  Hogwash  !  It is like saying a Millionaire is rich ......In relation to what ?.. A Pauper.  The day of Millionaires being rich  is history***.
Not until Mega Millions...A  Billionaine at least . Any Company  that is complacent with it belief that  "enough is good" will be a has been. 
ETLs  are  the Flipside of  Excellence that  is otherwise what is required of them.
Enough said 

** In  some Pilot Stores where they (should be, if Not already  ) asked to perform incrementally as Leaders or managers in other retail business do at first  and the effort fleshed out to fulfill a Full functioning role …… simple  as do or don't  and that would separate the  men and women from the boys and girls...…… But would that happen and CAN that happen .
Perhaps NOT  . The reason lies  in T hiring a low functioning milieu  as  that is what they really want  with the  Low low pay and compensation. "All the better my Dear, to keep you under my wing " says the Big red hen .

***  A once household name Eastman Kodak is a has been . No body under 30,   Okay  20  , would even know of their name .( what , after  more than a hundred years?!)  They lost the Imaging 'space'.

If you cannot move forward you are left behind ….The Big Bulls eye gets smaller and smaller in ones vision.
You don't  want that  to  happen . (  I hope!) .  We  don't want that to happen.   I don't want that to happen  ( I know !).  Providence may be the Answer. And I believe in Providence . Lets hope........And  the Answer my friend  is in  Making It happen.  I hope for T  that the powers that are   (or be) Make it happen.. But pulling their heads  out of the sand ...................... And  the ostrich lives  .................Can even even strut , dance and thrive  ( yeah,   multiply ! )


----------



## PlainAndSimple (Dec 7, 2019)

Planosss:   You  are the proverbial" kid who sits in his or her others basement, behind the  security of your screen" knocking down people like "M" or anyone else who has  something to say  …..because  you have nothing redeeming to say . sad.  ( but that is the  proverbial kid with the computer  in the basement . trolling others or just trying to get a rise out of your posters . Oh well . It takes  looking  at your "contra-indicative " posts to appreciate others.  Thanks ( though Sad to say , but thanks ). ciao


----------



## NKG (Dec 7, 2019)

I've said this before, it should be what doesn't an ETL do...


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 7, 2019)

PlainAndSimple said:


> Virtually Nothing that justifies their pay grade. Yes "M" ,  you are right : in other retail setups they have to pull their weight many times over. But here these light weights cannot pull even their own dead weights.  These Glorified clerks cannot even do minimal clerical functions.  They are abysmal failures with people, projects, processes, policies and very definitely with making money for  the store- And  customers   one on one : zero Intrapersonal or interpersonal skills! Which truth be told is what T is all about.  Simply :  They cannot perform tasks -cannot  execute. Period. They are hired  by level above the  store to help the store director. In turn he/she has them to blame for they lack of any capacity...any wherewithal. They  have no intrinsic or extrinsic capacity. What can you expect of poor achievers that they are modeling themselves after other poor achievers in their lives.   Result: They drain they place from what  it could do .
> This is a position that by its  poor hiring standards is set up to fail.  And it  does and will …...….Until the model as M says is brought into effect **   where they are  required to perform as in other retail business  models.
> T is young …...…......….but  this ETL position in it present state of  Poor functioning  is already  an anachronism.
> You might say  T is very successful.  Hogwash  !  It is like saying a Millionaire is rich ......In relation to what ?.. A Pauper.  The day of Millionaires being rich  is history***.
> ...



youre not supposed to drink the bong water my friend


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 7, 2019)

ASANTS, the etls, in my store, do whatever has to be done. They are always on the floor and not standing around doing nothing.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 7, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> Well so I busting my butt!
> I need a real answer.



That is the real answer friendo. Corporate doesn't let them do anything, just ask them. "Sorry, nothing I can do about that." As an ETL you could certainly choose to risk corporate's wrath by helping your two-person army with their truck push BUT in real life what you're really gonna do is throw a bomb ass exclusive banquet in the training room before hitting the ATM on the way home. It really and truly do be like that, tho


----------



## Staffwoman (Dec 7, 2019)

I've had great etl's and bad etl's. The great etl's aren't just the ones who work the hardest, they are realists. I've had some horrific etl's who can't do the simplest things. The worst of the worst are the ones who know nothing about your job but still want to tell you how to do it. 

I'd say the overall quality of etl's is the same as 15 years ago. 

Kudos to my last two log etls though.  Both have been amazing.


----------



## PogDog (Dec 8, 2019)

It must be nice to be in a store with ETL(s), emphasis on the plural. We have 1, and they're not very good at doing anything particularly well. So, there is no other ETL to lean on when one of them sucks. Which makes my job infinity more demanding. I make base for a TL, which only adds to the struggles.

I was hired to be a TL, but because of Modernization and the increased base pay, I'm also expected to be a lite-version ETL. I was barely trained to be a TL. This company hires people, but puts very little resources into properly training or supporting them while they learn. I spent the last 6 months tripping over my two clumbsy feet until I learned to walk on my own. I was not supported well by my incompetent ETL. The SD tried, but they were struggling from the other side of my poorly performing ETL. 

No store should have to endure life with one ETL.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 8, 2019)

My one ETL is good, at least.


----------



## PogDog (Dec 8, 2019)

Yetive said:


> My one ETL is good, at least.


Brag about it won't ya. Sheesh. 🙄


----------



## wheresmyzebra (Dec 13, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> I’m new and still love it here at T.  However, some days (like today) where I’m buried in uboats of stock, repacks and reshops. Never have I seen my ETL on the floor ready to work shoulder to shoulder with me.
> I come from a previous retailer where the leaders did the same work as the associates, plus more. Just curious why that isn’t the case here.
> Are they swamped with paperwork or something?
> Inquiring minds want to know!




It depends on the store culture and the ETL.  In my store, all the ETLs, TLs, and even my Store Director are out there on the floor pushing with us throughout the day.  Sometimes they're in the back helping with the unload, or organizing the backroom.  Of course, it's not all they do, but I'm proud to say mine bust their asses, it makes how demanding my SD is much more bearable.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Targetedbullseye (Dec 19, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 9330View attachment 9331


Lmao ....micro...micro...manage !!!!


----------



## TheCartGuy (Dec 19, 2019)

In short: some of them do work, but some just didn't on their tails at TSC.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Dec 19, 2019)

I've had one ETL who was good and could have been great, but that was during the old LOD rotation and they were rarely with us.
I've had one ETL who was so horrible I left my old store because of them; they were more interested in throwing their fresh-out-of-college weight around than doing any work. The Sr. GSTL (when Sr. was still a position) did the majority of the ETL;s job for them.
I've had one ETL who was super-nice, but more interested in hanging around their office than doing much work and who had a bad tendency to play favorites. They were termed.,
Newish ETL isn't new to the company, is strict but fair. They can be a bit harsh but I don't mind because the other side of that is this: if there's an issue they can also be depended on to help/guide.

Job descriptions aside, I think this is an ASANTS/ALANTS (all leaders are not the same) question that won't have one answer.


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 19, 2019)

Remember that ETLs are not there to do the work.  Yes, they are expected to do some "work" as you put it, but a majority of their time is supposed to be spent "leading."  It takes time to look over transitions and come up with action plans.  To forecast merchandise movement and develop action plans to work around it.  Then take 15 call outs.  Meanwhile, deal with a guest yelling loudly at the back of your deaf employee.  Notice the empty endcaps 15 seconds before a superior and have an action plan ready.  Know what merchandise is in the backroom, and where it is roughly located, so you can quickly put said plan into action.  Get stopped by 20 guests on your way to deal with a person that claims they "slipped and got injured" on the dry floor.  Help a vendor pissed because something else got into their paid space.  Deal with food inspections.  All this in the first hour of your shift.  

And yes, all this happened to me in one hour of one day while I was an ETL.  I hated retail and was glad to move on.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 20, 2019)

bikebryan said:


> Remember that ETLs are not there to do the work.  Yes, they are expected to do some "work" as you put it, but a majority of their time is supposed to be spent "leading."  It takes time to look over transitions and come up with action plans.  To forecast merchandise movement and develop action plans to work around it.  Then take 15 call outs.  Meanwhile, deal with a guest yelling loudly at the back of your deaf employee.  Notice the empty endcaps 15 seconds before a superior and have an action plan ready.  Know what merchandise is in the backroom, and where it is roughly located, so you can quickly put said plan into action.  Get stopped by 20 guests on your way to deal with a person that claims they "slipped and got injured" on the dry floor.  Help a vendor pissed because something else got into their paid space.  Deal with food inspections.  All this in the first hour of your shift.
> 
> And yes, all this happened to me in one hour of one day while I was an ETL.  I hated retail and was glad to move on.




And if you are anything like most managers you wind up going to more damn meeting then anyone should ever have to in a life time.
Never become a manager if you have ADHD because the meetings will kill you.
If you aren't there in person, you have to hang out on the phone or whatever program they are using to meet through the computer.
Fucking interminable.


----------



## Dog (Dec 20, 2019)

My ETL is awesome! Constantly working to help us out


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 20, 2019)

Dog said:


> My ETL is awesome! Constantly working to help us out


I help out the team so much I have to do all ‘paperwork’ and ‘planning’ at home.  Anything than can be done away from store, at least 20 hours extra per week at home to make up for all the interruptions during the day from tm’s and vendors while in the store.


----------



## MavDog (Dec 20, 2019)

bikebryan said:


> Remember that ETLs are not there to do the work.  Yes, they are expected to do some "work" as you put it, but a majority of their time is supposed to be spent "leading."  It takes time to look over transitions and come up with action plans.  To forecast merchandise movement and develop action plans to work around it.  Then take 15 call outs.  Meanwhile, deal with a guest yelling loudly at the back of your deaf employee.  Notice the empty endcaps 15 seconds before a superior and have an action plan ready.  Know what merchandise is in the backroom, and where it is roughly located, so you can quickly put said plan into action.  Get stopped by 20 guests on your way to deal with a person that claims they "slipped and got injured" on the dry floor.  Help a vendor pissed because something else got into their paid space.  Deal with food inspections.  All this in the first hour of your shift.
> 
> And yes, all this happened to me in one hour of one day while I was an ETL.  I hated retail and was glad to move on.


Most of this was in my responsibities as a Presentation Team Leader before modernization. Not the responsibility of my ETL. She spent most of her time developing the Flow TL because he wasn't very good.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 20, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I help out the team so much I have to do all ‘paperwork’ and ‘planning’ at home.  Anything than can be done away from store, at least 20 hours extra per week at home to make up for all the interruptions during the day from tm’s and vendors while in the store.


Exactly why I hated being on salary at my old job and would never take another salaried position. Even hourly managers have too much stress, but at least they get paid while on the clock, and if they are smart they would not work one minute off the clock.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------

